# King Rod For Sale $250 OBO



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

*King Rod For Sale $200 OBO*

Blank type; American Tackle 7'6"
Guides; 7 Fuji Doublefoot tangle free k guides
Colors; Silver Black Purple
Reel Seat; Black ALPS 
Grip; Split grip black eva
Contact Info; [email protected]


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

nice! If i fished with braid for kings, I would be on this!


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

thats a sweet looking wrap with them k's, i didnt know they made king suitable vipers in less than 8 or 9 ft either


----------



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the interest. It isn't a viper, though. All i know is that is American Tackle. I had the serial number, but i lost it.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh okay, that must be the inside of the reel seat that made it look like it was a viper, and on the top side of the wrap o the k the glare on the blank and the ribbings in the blank almost look like the viper twilling


----------



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

Like us in facebook; Stix Productions


----------



## yellowfin24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dalton your a googen


----------



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

You are too, ALEX. haha


----------

